# WTB - Rolex Air King 116900



## WhiteSquall (Feb 11, 2013)

I know it’s a long shot, but I’ve seen some Rolex
on here occasionally. If anyone has one and would like to talk please let me know, would also consider a sub or explorer.

Please text 36one-4four6-42fourFive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Lovely piece. I’ve never seen a Air King up close. I own a Sub and love it. Are you a pilot? Have you seen the Bell & Ross line of watches? B&R have some unique pieces and a characteristic dial and face that looks similar to dash instruments in a airplane (BR 01-92 Heritage).


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Vince at League City Gold and Diamond can get you whatever you want.


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

Check Pineforest Jewelry


----------

